# New CSS 18 in action



## mwmkravchenko (Jul 11, 2009)

Well gents here is a short video that I did with Adam to show some of the excursion available from the CSS newest 18 inch woofer.

Not a perfect video but it's my first shot at this. I promise I will get better at it!

http://youtu.be/YElJQbI4PP0


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Jul 11, 2009)

So here is the driver in all it's glory.

A real beast of an 18.

See who figures out what it is first.


----------



## Oscillate (Aug 29, 2009)

...you made it too easy Mark


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Jul 11, 2009)

Yep you win the door prize. Just come and get it!

I'll be doing some actual measurements this week and I'll be keeping things going in the way of posting the results.

Preliminaries are just jaw dropping.

I have done a modification on the PR's and we should get them and the eighteen into a very small cabinet. Scarey small.

The sealed is going inside a three cubic foot box. And the vented I'll slap together to test and measure it to.

All in all a very impressive driver.

And exceedingly low distortion.

I'll post some of that later.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

So CSS is becoming a vendor for Faital? Or was this designed by Faital for CSS?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The graph came from a Faital 18HP 1060 according to the graph image location.

http://www.faitalpro.com/products/schede/hps.php?id=201070125

Now we know.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Jul 11, 2009)

So the actual fictitious prize goes to Mike.

He got it right.

Things you do when you follow the sources of graphs!

Do your own number crunching and you will see. This driver can move some serious air.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Jul 11, 2009)

> So CSS is becoming a vendor for Faital? Or was this designed by Faital for CSS?


What we are doing is simple. Sourcing some of the best available drivers out there and making them available to the DIY community. A good eighteen that has decent efficiency and can work in a small enclosure is not an easy thing to find. So when I found it I pitched the idea to Bob and he thought it made sense.


----------



## Ihlberg (Jan 8, 2012)

Curious if there is any more news about this driver with the PR´s


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Jul 11, 2009)

Yes I'm working on this and there will be some more news as I have the design fully worked out.


----------



## looneybomber (Sep 20, 2006)

So this looks like an excellent midbass companion too. I bet CSS is busy right now with all the new items coming to market, but is there any word on pricing and availability?


----------



## Binary (Nov 23, 2009)

I've been picked as a "beta" tester for the new 18, and with my experience using subwoofers, including some large horn based ones, and my thorough use of an LLT SDX15, i feel as though i was a good test platform. The 18 was nestled into a nice little spot along side my television about half way down the long wall of the room, roughly 3400 cu ft. This wasnt the best position for the subwoofer, but it really didn't matter that much. The subwoofer had so much output that even in a bad position in the room, the bass could become somewhat overwhelming. I was impressed. A bit of level matching and some playing with the mains to get them to keep up with this was what was required to make this work. If I understand this setup properly we're seeing roughly 94db/w. That makes for an insane subwoofer! The box size was accepted by my girlfriend who inherently hates anything with bass, let alone the capability to vibrate the concrete floor so bad that my super came to my apartment so tell me to knock it off. lol. He came and banged on the door, he was upset, understandably.The floor by the elevator was vibrating and he just wanted to make sure everything was okay.

For music and television/movies it was just peachy. Lots of punch and articulation, very clean sound and lots of extension. Easily capable of producing 16hz audibly. The amp provides plenty of power and you wont push this thing to clipping unless you are into excessive volumes ~115 DB. Did i mention it was clean? My roommate commented about how he could hear big trucks and rumbles in produced television that he didn't know was there.

Fit and finish was very nice. The only complaint i had about the entire setup was the location of the input, but it was there for a reason, cooling. the box was lighter than expected, but thats more a bonus than anything, it didnt rattle or make any noises it wasnt expected to, and the lighter weight made moving it quite a bit better. It helps that the driver is a neo assembly, this means you keep the massive output of 50+ lbs drivers, without weighing that much.

Theres more to chime in on this, and if anyone has questions feel free to ask, i've gotta run for now, i'll post more on my impretions later.


----------

